# Smoking Meat Forums Survey



## TulsaJeff (Aug 4, 2014)

Folks,

Some of our partners at wikia.com are asking for our help in taking a survey.

The survey only takes a few moments and is *completely anonymous*.  For each question, you simply click on whichever image best describes your response.  Once completed, the survey will attempt to categorize your results.  

By the way, I took the survey as well and it considers me a "TV Buff" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






A survey like this one can help our partners (Wikia.com) better understand and appreciate our diverse interests (beyond our passion for smoking meat).  By helping gain a more accurate understanding of Smoking Meat Forums as a whole, our partners will be able to better tailor the site’s advertising to our interests.

(I did tell them that we are just a bunch of folks who really, really, really love bacon but they said they needed a little more than that
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)

*Thanks in advance for helping us out with this!*

Click here to get started


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 4, 2014)

*THEY NEED MORE FOODIE PICS*

So it cracked me up to see my evaluation include
You want a top of the range experience

Somehow I suspect they don't mean a cooktop, but funny how the truth squeaks through.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 4, 2014)

BlueWhisper said:


> *THEY NEED MORE FOODIE PICS*
> 
> So it cracked me up to see my evaluation include
> 
> ...


That is funny for sure!

I agree that they need more foodie pics.. now if they had a lot more pics of smokers, grills, ribs, chicken, and lots of things wrapped in bacon.. now there's a survey I'd enjoy taking!

Thanks for participating!!


----------



## wade (Aug 4, 2014)

Lol - I tried to fill them in as accurately as I could and got the following feedback...













Capture.PNG



__ wade
__ Aug 4, 2014






Maybe they do actually know me after all !


----------



## jp61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Wade said:


> Lol - I tried to fill them in as accurately as I could and got the following feedback...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same result for me too. I like it that way!


----------



## knifebld (Aug 4, 2014)

Mine turned out pretty accurate! LOL













Untitled-2.jpg



__ knifebld
__ Aug 4, 2014


----------



## moose350 (Aug 4, 2014)

My wife was right My results were
You are a mystery


----------



## falcon1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Mine wont work????


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 4, 2014)

My results are in, and no surprise! since I have four different types of cooking ovens in the garden, Pizza Oven, BBQ, Tandoori Oven and my New Green Mountain Grill!













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 4, 2014





 
Plus at my catering unit Four Hog Roasting Machines













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 4, 2014







Piri Piri Chicken Spit













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 4, 2014






And the ultimate Sous Vide Machine, Six separate baths!













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 4, 2014





 
Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade (Aug 4, 2014)

Way to go Smokin Monkey


----------



## rlk438 (Aug 4, 2014)

image.jpg



__ rlk438
__ Aug 4, 2014






That pretty much summed me up. I have all types of tech toy's with my BBQ smoking.


----------

